# How do you make your chili powder



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2022)

I've been planning on making a few dishes that require chili powder (one is African, one is American), and while I've made my own from certain dried chilis, I was wondering if anyone else has a standard mix of dried peppers, or maybe different mixes for different regional cuisines.

Whaddya think? What's in your chili powder?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 21, 2022)

I don't make up batches of American style chili powder - I like putting the fresh garlic and some freshly ground cumin in the dishes, plus various pure ground chili powders that are favorites of mine - Pecos Red, Texas Red Dog, and Rancho (a dark variety, with things like ancho and mulato).  Chimayo is a good variety on its own, which I grew before, but I can't get these flavors of the mixes.  I keep them in a Foodsaver pack, until I need them, and reseal after, since I don't need that for long.  

As for the African varieties, they usually call for the Aleppo, which is milder (though some areas have some incredibly hot dishes!).  Again, I don't use them often enough - I just grind some up as needed, as they use different spices with them, depending on the area.  The Indian masalas usually have one of 3 types - the small, skinny Thai type, added mostly for heat; the kashmiri, which is a mild, larger, Numex type, and the one used most in powder form, and adds a lot of color; and byadagi, which is a little hotter, mid-size, and also flavorful, like the kashmiri.  A lot of powders - _masalas_ - have some of these peppers, but more spices, and these are the things I use more of, though it depends on how often I use it, how much I make. Sambar and rasam masalas are the only ones I make in a generous amount.  Ground peppers and spices don't keep that long.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 22, 2022)

Just like Dave - I don´t make chile powders; I prefer to use a particular chile for each task _unless_ it´s something Mexican, when I might use 3 or 4 different chiles: ancho, guajillo, pasilla, morita or one from my secret stash of chilhuacle.
I make a lot of hot sauce, however, and that´s where I get the flavour profiles for a particular region or country. Thai - I´d probably add lemongrass and those violent little bird chiles. Indonesia? Dried chiles, Fish sauce, maybe some oil, maybe shrimp paste, and loads of garlic for a sambal. A harissa paste just has to have some caraway in it, and olive oil. Indian sauces? Well strictly speaking, they´re _achaar_ or pickles, but they will always have lots of oil (which multiplies the heat) and spices. For achaars, I use Reshampati chile powder, which is potent.
Occasionally, I use ground naga jolokia from the garden. Only the brave of heart will touch that


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2022)

I buy chili powder premixed with oregano, garlic and cumin.

I buy specific types of chile powder pre ground. I use Ancho regularly.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2022)

We liked the flavour packet that comes with taco kits. DH read all the ingredients and worked out a balance of those ingredients that we like. One of those ingredients was chili powder. Then, we ran out of store bought chili powder and when I went to the store to buy some. Salt was far too close to the top of the list for my taste. I didn't want to pay that much for salt and wanted more control over how much salt is in my food. So, we looked up chili powder recipes on the intertubes and DH made up about a jar full.

When that jar of chili powder ran out, DH looked at the ingredients in his taco seasoning again and realized that the chili powder ingredients were all in the taco seasoning ingredient list. So, rather than add those twice, he adapted his taco seasoning quantities and we haven't used "chili powder" since then. If a recipe calls for chili powder, I use chile flakes and I might add some cumin seeds. I usually give that a quick go in a mortar with a pestle.


----------



## letscook (Feb 26, 2022)

I found this recipe quite some time ago from the website (Spend with pennies) 
Been using it for a long time now.
Homemade Chili Powder
⅛ cup sweet paprika
½ teaspoon smoked paprika (optional) but I use it.
1 ½ teaspoons garlic powder
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 ½ teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon ground cumin


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 26, 2022)

My go-to chili powder is a bit hotter than most.  But the primary flavors are cumin. coriander, ancho, guajillo, paprika, Chipotle, and Trinidad Scorpion Maruga.  I purchase my peppers from Pendery's, in dried form.  I hydrate them in hot water for about ten minutes, then heat them in a dry pan to bloom the flavors.  They are then ground into powder in my blender.  I have also used Tabasco Peppers, which I like the flavor of.  I don't care for fresh habanero peppers, as they are a bit too fruity for my taste. Red pepper flakes, or ground cayenne pepper has very little flavor, just heat.  For a deeper, more complex flavor profile, add a little dutched cocoa powder.

1 tsp. cumin seeds
1/2 tsp. coriander seeds
3 ancho chili peppers
3 guajillo peppers
3 dried chipotle peppers
3 dried Tabasco peppers
1 Trinidad Scorpion Maruga pepper
2 tbs. paprika
2 tbs. cocoa powder

After blooming the peppers in a dry pan, over medium heat, place in grinder/high speed blender, and process into powder.  Place in airtight lidded jar until needed.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CenturyFoods_SNS (Apr 6, 2022)

You can make chili powder by drying *chilies* and grinding them into a powder. Most recipes call for a mix of different types of dried chiles, so you can tailor the flavor to your own liking.

I start by removing the *stems and seeds from the chiles*, then *cut* them into *small pieces*. You can either dry them in a dehydrator or in an oven on low heat. 

Once they're dry, I *grind them into a powder* using a mortar and pestle or a food processor. I also add other spices such as *cumin and smoked paprika* to add more *flavors and smokeness*. You can also add *garlic powder* for *savory taste* and* cayenne *to *increase heat* according to your preference.

Store the chili powder in an airtight container in a cool, dark place. You can store this powder for *up to 6 months.*


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking CenturyFoods_SNS. That's pretty much how we make our chili powder too.


----------

